

12- Distributed, Shared, Seamless Windowing For Linux, Windows, OSX..  - code-dog
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2012/05/12-amazingly-powerful-distributed.html

======
cassandravoiton
Ha! I use it all the time. Just the other day someone asked what this mixed
windowing system was - I just explained and they say Doh!

